# Поможете осознать инструмент?



## Юрий Журавель (29 Янв 2021)

Вот такой Horch мне достался.Надо руки приложить.Хотелось бы понимать.Может кто знает год его,хоть примерно,Мне сказали 30х годов.Название.Поимимо Хорьх Ну типа Лада Калина,Форд Приора или Джип Бобик Крузер.
Я его пока не разбирал.Правая сторона сильно утоплены кнопки Надо все доводитт до ума.Переклейка,регулировка.Пока в работе 3 инструмента,не до баянчика.
У меня на него большие планы.А это требует времени.
Спасибо!


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Янв 2021)

Юрий Журавель написал(а):


> У меня на него большие планы.


Какие же? Повесить на сук и расстрелять из дробовика? Одобряю!


----------



## ugly (29 Янв 2021)

Да как Вам сказать. Это же не скрипка, не балалайка и не гитара, которые со временем становятся только лучше. Язычковые инструменты лучше не становятся, да ещё и тогдашний их уровень находится где-то в районе китайского новодела.
Из инструментов тех годов в цене только бандонеоны, уж не знаю почему...


----------



## Юрий Журавель (29 Янв 2021)

Спасибо,пойду расстреливать.Я другого и не ожидал от уважаемых гуру!
Жаль раньше совета ни у кого из уважаемых мастеров не спросил..
Сижу вот и думаю...почему не на сук отправил гармони ,которым было 80 лет,аккордеон из времен моего детства,баяны,которые очень хорошо в дырку от пулек смотрелись бы...
Грущу,что у тех инструментов,не смотря на возраст,состояние лучше дорогущих новоделов из пластика и гов..а и палрк былоо.Эх жаль,что потратил время и силы и смог восстановить...Жаль...Буду теперь расстреливать.
Но в любом случае спасибо.Дерь.....енький ответ-тоже ответ.И лишний раз даëт понять,что я на правильном пути и делаю нужную работу.
И рад,что на не расстрелянных инструментах играют люди и радуют себя и тех,ктотрядом


----------



## vyachek (29 Янв 2021)

Юрий Журавель написал(а):


> Правая сторона сильно утоплены кнопки


На то она и утопляемая клавиатура. Пробовали на такой играть? Как ощущения?


----------



## kep (29 Янв 2021)

Добрые мы тут. Приветливые и всегда готовые помочь.


Юрий Журавель написал(а):


> Жаль раньше совета ни у кого из уважаемых мастеров не спросил..


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Янв 2021)

Нравится название ветки:
"Поможете оСознать инструмент?"
И как, оСознание пришло?


----------



## kep (30 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Нравится название ветки:
> "Поможете оСознать инструмент?"
> И как, оСознание пришло?


Ответственность на мне, я переправил. Мне показалось соответствующим теме.


----------



## Alex33 (30 Янв 2021)

Юрий Журавель написал(а):


> Но в любом случае спасибо.Дерь.....енький ответ-тоже ответ.И лишний раз даëт понять,что я на правильном пути и делаю нужную работу.


Юрий Журавель, а обижаться не получиться. У нас ребята, почти все, юморят). Ты, мил человек, если зашёл к незнакомым людям, представься: где проживаешь, сколько лет (если не барышня), кем работаешь, есть ли музыкальное образование и где деньги лежат? Должны же мы понять, с кем общаться будем, так сказать оСознать себя в этом необъятном мире. А если по делу, то каждый занимается тем, что подсказывает ему мозг. Объективности ради, пришлите фото инструментов, до и после ремонта.


----------



## Юрий Журавель (30 Янв 2021)

Простой вопрос предполагал простой ответ.Фото...а зачем?Я их собственно лечу,а не фотоаю.Обида?Да о чем вы,юмористы!
Кто я?
Я из Калининграда областного.5 лет лечу музыку от болезней.Пишу песни...снимаю видео...иногда фотографирую...Деньги все в Сбере...Ключи от квартиры в кармане...Ну что вам еще рассказать то....
А,ну да,34 из 45 диабет.7 с половиной лет живу на гемодиализе,диабет сломал обе почки...
Руки не из попы,а из Папы мои растут...Так,что ж ищщо та...
Ах,да,готовлю,пилю,рисую,строгаю,полы подметаю...
Вот такие штуки пою








Вот такие снимаю












Там много про снимаю.

Иногда сочиняю
https://youtu.be/U5e8jouVO2s
Тут можно узнать вес,рост и семейное положение.





Juri Schurawel | VK







m.vk.com




Вот некоторые из спасëнных мною заболевших музык.
Кто-то в приëмной жлет своей очереди.
Другие завтра выписываются...
Доктор Ай,Гудит не спит!
во в


Alex33 написал(а):


> Юрий Журавель, а обижаться не получиться. У нас ребята, почти все, с юмором). Ты, мил человек, если зашёл к незнакомым людям, представься: где проживаешь, сколько лет (если не барышня), кем работаешь, есть ли музыкальное образование и где деньги лежат? Должны же мы понять, с кем общаться будем, так сказать оСознать себя в этом необъятном мире. А если по делу, то каждый занимается тем, что подсказывает ему мозг. Объективности ради, пришлите фото инструментов, до и после ремонта.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Янв 2021)

Да Вы не так поняли про мой дерьмовенький совет. Он не так уж дерьмов. Утопленная клавиатура- это тупиковый путь развития. Он появился в середине прошлого века, довольно быстро показал полнейшую негодность, и был успешно отброшен в канаву генерального пути развития. Никто на этом не играет, и никто это уже не ремонтирует. Разве что юные стажёры для опыта. Но потом, как ни крути- из дробовика... .


----------



## Юрий Журавель (30 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Нравится название ветки:
> "Поможете оСознать инструмент?"
> И как, оСознание пришло?


Умейте читать между строк.
А еще помните,что Вы читаете Мои мысли со Своей интонацией!


----------



## Юрий Журавель (30 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Да Вы не так поняли про мой дерьмовенький совет. Он не так уж дерьмов. Утопленная клавиатура- это тупиковый путь развития. Он появился в середине прошлого века, довольно быстро показал полнейшую негодность, и был успешно отброшен в канаву генерального пути развития. Никто на этом не играет, и никто это уже не ремонтирует. Разве что юные стажёры для опыта. Но потом, как ни крути- из дробовика... .


А по кнопкам...так руки на то и руки.Есть эпоксидка,еë к формам прикладывают,есть 3D печать.Есть на худой конец 3д ручка
И вдруг утопленная клавиатура становиться не такой и утонувшей..с новыми то кнопками.
А так-то умудренные годами и опытом мастера...они ж за г..но и не берутся,видимо опыт не позволяет к такому притрагиваться.Ну или другое что.
Такие мастера они только дорогие инструменты ремонтируют.Ценами от 150т.р. наверное.
Вот только я считаю,что это как врач...Понос не лечит с чесоткой,а вот дорогой зуб или дорогую операцию-запросто.Ведь инструмент не виновен,что он болеет...
У меня гармонь лежит в очереди.Ей около 80 или больше.Кустарная.Но она сама офигела,что дожила до нынешних пор.Может кто и в мусор бы.Ну планки забрал бы.А я нет.И будет она играть своим Русским строем еще не один десяток лет.
Была гармонь с утопленной правой.И что?Ну да,не привычно.Но 3D печать не зря придумали.И играет какой-то малыш на этой гармони и радуется.
Тут каждому своë.
Один 200т.р. получает,другой 20.И только в среднем они могут 110т.р.получить.
Не надо усреднять.Это не верно


----------



## Юрий Журавель (30 Янв 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Ответственность на мне, я переправил. Мне показалось соответствующим теме.


Правильно показалось.Опознать сухенько и старенько..А вот осознать-уже как-то веселее


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Янв 2021)

Юрий Журавель написал(а):


> Такие мастера они только дорогие инструменты ремонтируют.Ценами от 150т.р. наверное.


А вот и нет. Сейчас вообще копаю баян "Полесье". Пенсионер купил для внука. Ничего стыдного не вижу. Но с утопленными кнопками, ЗД принтером, оно не надо. Ну вот не надо оно, честное слово)… .


----------



## Alex33 (30 Янв 2021)

Юрий Журавель написал(а):


> Правильно показалось.Опознать сухенько и старенько..А вот осознать-уже как-то веселее


Осознанность относится к работе головного мозга. Это состояние, в котором субъект фокусируется на переживании настоящего момента, не вовлекаясь в мысли о событиях прошлого или будущего. Если человек думает, что управляет мозгом, то ошибается, мозг управляет человеком. Ваши разнообразные хобби и увлечения похвальны)). Бог Вам в помощь.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (30 Янв 2021)

Юрий Журавель написал(а):


> Такие мастера они только дорогие инструменты ремонтируют.Ценами от 150т.р. наверное.


Вот мой сегодняшний пациент...
Похож на Ваш, только 3/4. И отдам я его после ремонта явно не за 150т.р....


----------



## Юрий Журавель (30 Янв 2021)

Всем спасибо.Тему наверное можно считать закрытой.Помогли-и ладно.


----------



## MAN (30 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Если человек думает, что управляет мозгом, то ошибается, мозг управляет человеком. Бог Вам в помощь.


Интересно, а Бог кому кем управлять помогает, мозгу человеком или наоборот? Вы как думаете? А вообще идея отделения мух то есть мозга от его носителя интересная.


----------



## Alex33 (3 Фев 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Интересно, а Бог кому кем управлять помогает, мозгу человеком или наоборот? Вы как думаете? А вообще идея отделения мух то есть мозга от его носителя интересная.


 Если есть желание узнать ответы на свои вопросы, обратитесь к Сергею Савельеву. Доктор биологических наук, профессор. Работает в НИИ морфологии человека.


----------



## ugly (3 Фев 2021)

Мозг-то как отделить от тела, если он биологический?
Вот разум/сознание отделить или скопировать - это да.


----------



## vev (3 Фев 2021)

ugly, 


Уууу... Пошли философские толковища.... 
Тут впору переходить к определениям поняти "разума", "сознания" etc

Давайте оСознавать инструменты в музыкальном смысле этого слова, а не в философском... Форум об этом....


----------



## MAN (3 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Мозг-то как отделить от дела, если он биологический?


От какого дела? Дела осознавания музыкального смысла что ли? И кто там биологический, доктор наук или его мозг, заполненный этими науками?
Меня-то, собственно, заинтересовала идея отделения и/или противопоставления мозга человеку, а не делу (или телу?), поскольку таким образом выходит, что человек есть существо безмозглое, тогда как мозг это нечто самостоятельное, человеком управляющее, хотя сам человек при этом считает, якобы ошибочно, что всё как раз наоборот и даже склонен к представлению о мозге как об одной из составляющих своего организма.
А ещё я никак не ожидал, что в НИИ морфологии человека наряду с прочим изучаются также и взаимоотношения человека с Богом.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Фев 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> в НИИ морфологии человека наряду с прочим изучаются также и взаимоотношения человека с Богом.


Они там все с ушибом головного мозга). Видимо, полагают, что "Морфология" - это не учение о форме, а учение господина Морфея. Или вообще Морфия))… .


----------



## Alex33 (3 Фев 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А ещё я никак не ожидал, что в НИИ морфологии человека наряду с прочим изучаются также и взаимоотношения человека с Богом.


Ещё как изучаются!


----------



## vyachek (3 Фев 2021)

Для помощи в осознании. Вот госпожа Нина уже вполне себе осознала подобный инструмент. И у неё на него тоже большие планы. Ссылка.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Фев 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Для помощи в осознании. Вот госпожа Нина уже вполне себе осознала подобный инструмент. И у неё на него тоже большие планы. Ссылка.


Трэш


----------



## Alex33 (4 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Трэш


Трэш у Нины в голове.


----------

